# Some new Shrimps I got in



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Just wanted to share with you some of my new shrimps that just came in.

I'm by no means a good photographer. No macro shots yet. 
These guys are still pretty stressed from being shipped.
Their colours are just finally filling in 


IMG_9555 by ChangJay, on Flickr


IMG_9557 by ChangJay, on Flickr


IMG_9558 by ChangJay, on Flickr


IMG_2130 by ChangJay, on Flickr


IMG_9560 by ChangJay, on Flickr

OMG Red Eyes!! *

IMG_9562 by ChangJay, on Flickr


IMG_9561 by ChangJay, on Flickr


IMG_9565 by ChangJay, on Flickr


IMG_9566 by ChangJay, on Flickr


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Really cool little dudes.. red eyes ? neat ! Pics are not bad at all, even if you didn't have a macro lens, you can see plenty of detail.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful mosuras

Did you get them froma breeder in the states or overseas?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Those are stunning where are they from?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Took 1 more pic while my camera still had some juice:

them lining up for a shot 

IMG_9585 by ChangJay, on Flickr


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Beautiful mosuras
> 
> Did you get them froma breeder in the states or overseas?





Greg_o said:


> Those are stunning where are they from?


Got them shipped from overseas. Was a bit of a hassle. I had to find one that had the same water as us interms of TDS, gH, kH and stuff like that so they won't have much trouble acclimating to my waters.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

those are beautiful!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Really nice shrimps.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Very impressive! 

Love the 'Red Eyes'


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice Jaysan


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Took some new pictures of them today:

IMG_9625 by ChangJay, on Flickr


IMG_9620 by ChangJay, on Flickr


IMG_9617 by ChangJay, on Flickr


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

beautifull shots, wow, nice, hoping to get some when they are on special


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> Got them shipped from overseas. Was a bit of a hassle. I had to find one that had the same water as us interms of TDS, gH, kH and stuff like that so they won't have much trouble acclimating to my waters.


hey jaysan, nice shrimps btw did you provide some papers to bringup the shrimps here in canada?


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Ya I would like to know to as I go down to the us every once and awhile.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

my shrimps came in from Taiwan.
If you guys are interested in some of these, I might make another order soon 
PM if you want to know what is available.
Thanks!


----------

